# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Χάθηκε η Bella

## Sapien

Συντροφοι, καλησπερα..

Πανω που η μικρη ηταν στην αναρρωση με το ραμφος της (Σπασμένο το κάτω ράμφος σε θυληκό budgie) και πανω που κοιταζα τι μπορω να την ταϊσω για να δυναμωσει, επεστρεψα σημερα το απογευμα σπιτι μου κ η μητερα μου με ενημερωσε οτι η Bella δεν βρισκοταν στο κλουβι.. Βρηκε την πορτα ανοιχτη και τον Conan μεσα μονο του..

Εφυγα στις 15:30 απο το σπιτι μου κ μεχρι τις 15:00 η Bella ηταν σιγουρα στο κλουβι της γιατι ειχα παει να τα τσεκαρω.. Η μητερα μου στις 17:30 προσεξε οτι ελειπε.. Εγω γυρισα 18:00 κ μεχρι τις 21:00 την εψαχνα στην γειτονια  :sad: 

Ανεβασα κ δημοσιευση στο http://www.parrotalert.com/

Μενω στην περιοχη Μακρυγιαννη, εκει που ειναι το μετρο της Ακροπολης.. Ακριβως απεναντι απο το καινουριο μουσειο της Ακροπολης..

Εχω ηδη μιλησει με τον jk21 για το τι μπορω να κανω απο αυριο πλεον. Και θα το κανω..

Ειναι κανεις σας σε αυτη την περιοχη κοντα? Ή γνωριζετε καποιον που να μενει κοντα? Εχω μοιρασει φυλλαδια σε πολυκατοικιες κ μαγαζια.. Τα μαγαζια βεβαια, εβαλαν τα φυλλαδια σε σημειο οπου δεν πολυφαινονται, αλλα δε μπορω να τους πρηξω κιολας.. Τα 2 απο τα μαγαζια, ευτυχως το εβαλαν σε εμφανες σημειο.. Τα υπολοιπα, φοβηθηκαν μην τους χαλασω τη βιτρινα.. 

Αυτο που με συμβουλευσε ο jk21 ηταν να βαλω ηχογραφημενα budgie ωστε να ακουγονται απο το μπαλκονι μηπως κ η μικρη ακουσει κ πλησιασει.. Ή μηπως δωσει κινητρο στον Conan να κελαηδησει, ωστε η Bella να ακουσει το καλεσμα του. Το πρωι με το θα ξημερωσει, μου ειπε να βαλω νερο κ τροφη εξω απο το κλουβι μηπως κ φανει.. Ολα αυτα σκοπευω να τα κανω.

Ο Conan απο την ωρα που γυρισα ειναι κυριολεκτικα μουγγος κ πανικοβλητος.. Αν δεν την βρω...? Ανησυχω ....



Ενημέρωση  απο διαχειριση :επισυναπτω στο αρχικο κειμενο  πιο προσφατο ποστ της Σοφιας (ποστ 15 )  , με εκκληση για βοηθηεια σε  οποιον μπορει 




> 





> *Μπορεί κανείς να με βοηθήσει να την ψάξω?**Ξερω οτι ζηταω πολλα, αλλα ειναι πολυ λιγα αυτα που μπορω να κανω απο μονη μου, δυστυχως..
> 
> Ισως καποιοι απο εσας που ενδεχομενως θελετε να βοηθησετε, να μην ειστε διαθεσιμοι..
> 
> Κοντευουν 24 ωρες απο την εξαφανιση της Bella κ μεχρι τωρα δεν υπαρχει καποια θετικη εξελιξη.. Η περιοχη οπου χαθηκε ειναι στο μετρο της Ακροπολης. Ειναι αρκετα προσβασιμο σαν σημειο.. Αν μπορουν καποιοι απο εσας να με βοηθησουν να ψαξω θα σας ειμαι υποχρεη.. Σκεφτομουν σημερα καποια στιγμη που θα εχει ακομα φως.. Ισως επειδη ακομα δεν εχουν περασει πολλες ωρες μηπως και την εντοπισουμε καπου.. Αν αφησω να περασει κ αλλη μερα, οι ελπιδες μειωνονται δραματικα, λογω της καταστασης της..
> 
> Ξερω οτι μπορει να ειναι ακομα κ νεκρη.. Κ ισως η αναζητηση να ειναι ασκοπη.. Αλλα αν ζει κ μπορεσουμε να την βρουμε?
> 
> Οσοι ενδιαφερεστε κ μπορειτε να ερθετε θα ηταν ευχης εργον.. Οσα περισσοτερα ματια, τοσο το καλυτερο.. Σε λιγο θα παω με την Αστυνομια να ψαξω στον χωρο του Μουσειου που βλεπει ακριβως στο σπιτι μου.. Αν δεν την βρω εκει, η αναζητηση στην γυρω περιοχη επιβαλλεται για να την βρω αν ειναι ακομη ζωντανη 
> ...

----------


## Ρία

βγαλε εξω το αρσενικο με το κλουβακι του να φωναζει μηπως τον ακουσει και ερθει.

----------


## Steliosan

Μακαρι να την βρεις.

----------


## Sapien

> βγαλε εξω το αρσενικο με το κλουβακι του να φωναζει μηπως τον ακουσει και ερθει


Ναι, Ρια μου.. Αυτο μου ειπε κ ο jk21.. Θα το κανω απο αυριο πρωι πρωι μολις ξημερωσει.. Δε νομιζω να μπορεσω να κοιμηθω αποψε.. Κατεβαζω κ ηχους απο budgies να τα βαλω κ αυτα να παιζουν..
Θα παω κ στα κοντινα pet shops να τους ενημερωσω μηπως κ μαθουν κατι, ή ακουσουν κατι..
Ελπιζω μονο να μην... εχει παθει κατι κακο.. 




> Μακαρι να την βρεις.


Μακαρι Στελιο μου.. Μακαρι!

----------


## Sapien

Ενημερωση:

Επειδη μενω στην συγκεκριμενη περιοχη που ανεφερα, υπηρχε μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να εχει παει η Bella στα δεντρα του Μουσειου.. Ζητησα απο τον φυλακα να με αφησει να περασω να κοιταξω τα δεντρα, αλλα μου ειπε οτι δεν επιτρεπεται.. Παρακαλεσα να με αφησει, εξηγωντας την κατασταση κ το μονο που μου ειπε ηταν οτι στο διαλειμμα του ή αυτος ή καποιος αλλος φυλακας θα πανε να κοιταξουν. Δεν πηγε ουτε μισος ανθρωπος να κοιταξει.

Στη 01:00 τα ξημερωματα μου'κοψε και σκεφτηκα να παρω την Αστυνομια να μου πει τι να κανω. Επειδη αν ειναι ενα κατοικιδιο που μου ανηκει κ υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι εκει μεσα κ να κινδυνευει κιολας, δεν εχουν δικαιωμα να μη μου επιτραπει να ψαξω εστω.. Σημειοτεον: την ωρα που πηγα ειχε ακομα φως κ μπορουσα να ειχα ψαξει κ να την ειχα βρει, αν ηταν εκει..

Τελος παντων, πηρα, με προωθησαν σε προϊσταμενη κ εκεινη μου προτεινε να στειλει εκεινη την ωρα περιπολικο. Της εξηγησα οτι επειδη ειναι βραδυ, αν εχει κουρνιασει καπου, δεν θα την βρουμε.. Μου ειπε λοιπον, να καλεσω στις 07:00 το πρωι, να ζητησω τον εποπτη κ να στειλουν περιπολικο, ωστε να μου επιτραπει η εισοδος για να ψαξω.. Οποτε, αυριο θα εχω νεωτερα αναφορικα με αυτο.. Απλα σκεφτομαι οτι ειναι νυχτα, ισως να ηταν τοσο αδυναμη που μπορει κ να εγινε δειπνο κ για τις γατες που παρεπιδημουν στο Μουσειο..

Συν τοις αλλοις, τα γραφω αυτα τωρα, 3 τα ξημερωματα, επειδη ο Grizzly ειχε την φαεινη ιδεα να παει 01:30 η ωρα στο διπλανο διαμερισμα κ μολις τωρα τον τσακωσα.. Ειναι τοσο "πειραγμενος" ο κοσμος.. Τον βρηκανε, τον ταϊσαν... ειχαν ανοιχτα ολα τα φωτα και δε μου τον εδιναν.. Με ακουγαν να τον φωναζω αλλα τιποτα.. Χτυπησα την πορτα, απο την οποια φαινεται οτι εχουν ανοιχτο το φως της κουζινας, παλι καμια ανταποκριση.. Επρεπε να σκαρφαλωσω κ σχεδον να πεσω απο το μπαλκονι για να τον φτασω τελικα κ να τον πιασω... 

Να δω τι αλλο θα μου τυχει, μα τω Θεω..

----------


## johnakos32

Δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω αλλά δυστυχώς όταν μας φεύγει ένα πουλάκι είναι δύσκολο να το δούμε. 
Να παρακαλάς να το έχει βρει κάποιος άνθρωπος και να το προσέχει γιατί αλλιώς τα γατάκια είναι πολλά και πουλιά που ζουν σε κλουβί και τα φτερά τους δεν είναι γυμνασμένα πάνε σαν το σκυλί στο αμπέλι που λένε... 
Ευχομαι να βρεθεί το πουλάκι το πρωί... αυτοί οι παπαγάλοι είναι περίεργα πουλιά,  όταν εμουν μικρός και είχα ένα κοκατιλ μας είχε φύγει,  ήταν άφαντος όλη μέρα.  Την επόμενη το πρωί βγαίνω στο μπαλκόνι και τον βλέπω να είναι δίπλα στο κλουβί του πότε δεν ξέρεις λοιπόν...  κουράγιο..

----------


## Sapien

> Δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω αλλά δυστυχώς όταν μας φεύγει ένα πουλάκι είναι δύσκολο να το δούμε. 
> Να παρακαλάς να το έχει βρει κάποιος άνθρωπος και να το προσέχει γιατί αλλιώς τα γατάκια είναι πολλά και πουλιά που ζουν σε κλουβί και τα φτερά τους δεν είναι γυμνασμένα πάνε σαν το σκυλί στο αμπέλι που λένε...


Αυτα σκεφτομαι κ δε μπορω να ηρεμησω.. Δεν ξερω καν αν ειναι ζωντανη.. Για να μπορεσω να την δω, πονταρω στο χρωμα της. Αλλα κ παλι δεν ειναι εγγυηση αυτο. Οσο σκεφτομαι οτι θα πηγε λιγα μετρα μακρια απο το σπιτι και ή την αρπαξε καμια γατα ή απλα δεν την βρηκα, αλλο τοσο θυμωνω.. 




> Ευχομαι να βρεθεί το πουλάκι το πρωί... αυτοί οι παπαγάλοι είναι περίεργα πουλιά,  όταν εμουν μικρός και είχα ένα κοκατιλ μας είχε φύγει,  ήταν άφαντος όλη μέρα.  Την επόμενη το πρωί βγαίνω στο μπαλκόνι και τον βλέπω να είναι δίπλα στο κλουβί του πότε δεν ξέρεις λοιπόν...  κουράγιο..


Προσπαθω να σκεφτομαι αυτο.. Ο Conan δε φαινεται καλα απο εκεινη την ωρα.. Ελπιζω να τον κανω να την καλεσει κ εκεινη να ανταποκριθει.. Τι να πω? Δεν ξερω τι να πρωτοσκεφτω σαν κινηση. Ακομα κ αν ξεφυγε αρχικα τον κινδυνο, ειναι πολυ αδυναμη να φροντισει για τον εαυτο της σε αυτη την φαση.. Απλα ελπιζω...  :sad:

----------


## ninos

Εύχομαι το καλύτερο. Μην στεναχωριέσαι και να έχεις ελπίδα. Εσυ έκανες και κανεις ακόμα ότι μπορεις.

----------


## Sapien

> Εύχομαι το καλύτερο. Μην στεναχωριέσαι και να έχεις ελπίδα. Εσυ έκανες και κανεις ακόμα ότι μπορεις.


Να'σαι καλα.. Προς το παρον, ο Conan εχει ξελαριγκιαστει να φωναζει.. Δεν χρειαστηκαν ουτε ηχητικα, ουτε τιποτα.. Την Bella δεν ακουω απο πουθενα.. Οσο εχει ησυχια ακομη ο δρομος προσπαθω να αφουγκραστω, αλλα δεν ακουγεται..  :sad:

----------


## olga

Σοφια λυπαμαι για την ατυχια σου... ευχομαι να βρεις συντομα το πουλακι!

----------


## Sapien

> Σοφια λυπαμαι για την ατυχια σου... ευχομαι να βρεις συντομα το πουλακι!


Ολγα μου, ατυχια δε λες τιποτα! Απο την περασμενη Κυριακη, να μην πω τι εχει κανει το συμπαν!

Χθες την εψαχνα 3 ωρες.. Σημερα να βγω να την ξαναψαξω, αλλα χωρις καποια βοηθεια, μονη μου δε μπορω να κανω και πολλα.. Μενω σε περιοχη που εχει πολλα δεντρα κ με πυκνη φυλλωσια.

Κ χθες που την εψαχνα, ειχα παρει σκαλα κ ενα κονταρι κ εψαχνα 1-1 τα δεντρα της γειτονιας.. Οχι ολα.. Σκεφτηκα οτι δεν θα ειχε παει μακρια, αλλα καλυψα μια "καλη" αποσταση.. Και απο τη δικη μου μερια κ απο την απεναντι.. Ολοι, εκτος απο ελαχιστες εξαιρεσεις, με κοιταζαν σα να ειμαι καμια τρελη να πουμε.. Αντε πες, δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να βοηθησουν.. Αλλα να με κοιτανε κ με μισο ματι, εκει μου την εδωσε.. Ο ενας δεν ασχοληθηκε καν να αναρτησει το φυλλαδιο που του εδωσα.. Κατι αλλοι το βαλανε σε μια ακρουλα που δεν φαινεται ουτε αν το ψαξεις.. Μονο 2 το βαλανε σε εμφανες σημειο που κανει μπαμ.. Καθομουν κ διαβαζα χθες ολη νυχτα.. (οχι μονο εδω μεσα, αλλα κ σε αλλα sites). Ολες οι ιστοριες που ειχαν επιτυχια περιλαμβαναν βοηθεια απο αρκετα ατομα.. Οχι μονο 1 και μονο του.. 

Ακουω τον Conan να φωναζει ασταματητα κ σπαραζει η καρδια μου.. Ουτε παιδι να ειχα χασει.. Κ σκεφτομαι οτι αν ειχε πεταξει μεχρι απεναντι στο Μουσειο, δε μπορει, θα τον ειχε ακουσει, ή θα ειχε απαντησει κ θα την ειχα ακουσει κ εγω.. Εχω αφησει νερο κ τροφη στη βεραντα απο την ωρα που ξημερωσε (06:41) - απο εκεινη την ωρα φωναζει κ ο Conan, συμπτωματικα..

Τι να πω? Τοσο να μην αντεχει ωστε να κανει 1 εμφανιση εστω απο μακρια? Εστω να πεταξει λιγο απο ενα κλαδακι σε ενα αλλο.. Κατι..!

Γι'αυτο κ δεν εχω παρει ακομα την αστυνομια να με συνοδευσει στο Μουσειο.. Ισως να ειναι λαθος μου αυτο απο την αλλη.. Δεν ξερω.. 

Σ'ευχαριστω για το κουραγιο που μου δινεις. Ελπιζω να πιασουν τοπο οι ευχες σου..  :sad:

----------


## jk21

Σοφια να προσπαθησεις συντομα να βρεθεις στο μουσειο .Απλα να υπαρχει καποιος σπιτι ,για να μην κινδινεψει απο θηρευτες ο conan 

εγω δεν χανω την ελπιδα  ,κυριως λογω του καλεσματος του conan .Nα ξερεις οτι ο ηχος εστω και ασθενης ,φτανει μακρια .Στη φυση ,οταν τα πουλια δεν ειναι παντοτε κοπαδι ,ετσι επικοινωνουν για να πλησιασει το ενα το αλλο .Βεβαι εκει εχει περισσοτερη ησυχια απο τη βαβουρα της πολης  ....

Πιστευω ομως οτι αν δεν βρει συντομα τροφη και νερο ,θα ξαναπλησιασει αν τον ακουει

----------


## Sapien

> Σοφια να προσπαθησεις συντομα να βρεθεις στο μουσειο .Απλα να υπαρχει καποιος σπιτι ,για να μην κινδινεψει απο θηρευτες ο conan 
> 
> εγω δεν χανω την ελπιδα  ,κυριως λογω του καλεσματος του conan .Nα ξερεις οτι ο ηχος εστω και ασθενης ,φτανει μακρια .Στη φυση ,οταν τα πουλια δεν ειναι παντοτε κοπαδι ,ετσι επικοινωνουν για να πλησιασει το ενα το αλλο .Βεβαι εκει εχει περισσοτερη ησυχια απο τη βαβουρα της πολης  ....
> 
> Πιστευω ομως οτι αν δεν βρει συντομα τροφη και νερο ,θα ξαναπλησιασει αν τον ακουει


Δημητρη μου, καλημερα.. Κι εγω εκει εχω εναποθεσει μεγαλο μερος της ελπιδας μου.. Ομως, δεν εχουν περασει πολλες ωρες που καλει κ δεν υπαρχει ανταποκριση? Αυτη η μεθοδος (με το καλεσμα απο το ταιρι) ποσο αποτελεσματικη ειναι κ ποσες ωρες/μερες χρειαζεται? Εψαξα να βρω καποια περιπτωση χθες βραδυ εδω για να συγκρινω κ να ξερω τι να περιμενω, αλλα δεν εβρισκα κατι..

Φοβαμαι οτι ειναι πολυ αδυναμη για να προσανατολιστει, ή να πεταξει μεχρι εδω (ακομα κι αν τον ακουσει, εννοω).. Φοβαμαι μηπως απο την κουραση της βρεθηκε σε κανα δρομο κ την αρπαξε καμια γατα.. Εχει να φαει απο χθες το μεσημερι..
Απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι μηπως η πορτα ανοιξε, επειδη μπορει ο Conan να της επιτεθηκε παλι κ μηπως η Bella πλεον αποφευγει να επιστρεψει.. Χθες το μυαλο μου ηταν πιο οργανωμενο στο τι θα εκανα σημερα.. Αυτη την στιγμη το μυαλο μου εχει καει. Δεν ξερω τι να πρωτοκανω..

Θα παω στο Μουσειο να κοιταξω.. Αν κ οσο περναει η ωρα το κοβω χλωμο.. Τοσες ωρες δεν θα τον ειχε ακουσει? Δεν θα ειχε απαντησει εστω? Ενας δρομος μας χωριζει κ ειμαστε απεναντι. Ενδιαμεσα δεν υπαρχει τιποτα. Η βεραντα βλεπει στο Μουσειο κατευθειαν. Γι'αυτο αποθαρρυνθηκα απο την ιδεα.. Επισης ειναι κ το αλλο. ΑΝ ειχε την εμπνευση να αναζητησει τροφη κ νερο, μπορει να εχει φυγει πιο μακρια.. π.χ. στον πεζοδρομο της Δ.Αρεοπαγιτου. Στο Μουσειο κ εδω κοντα, δε βλεπω να εχει τιποτα απο τα 2 (τροφη ή νερο).  Εχω μπερδευτει κ ισως λεω βλακειες, δεν ξερω..

----------


## jk21

να κοιταξεις και προς αεροπαγιτου .Εκει ανοιγει ο οριζοντας (δεν εχει κτισματα μετα παρα μονο την ακροπολη ) και ισως πηγε προς τα εκει 

ο  conan υπο την επιβλεψη σου να βρισκεται εξω υπο σκια ολη μερα

----------


## Sapien

Ξερω οτι ζηταω πολλα, αλλα ειναι πολυ λιγα αυτα που μπορω να κανω απο μονη μου, δυστυχως..

Ισως καποιοι απο εσας που ενδεχομενως θελετε να βοηθησετε, να μην ειστε διαθεσιμοι..

Κοντευουν 24 ωρες απο την εξαφανιση της Bella κ μεχρι τωρα δεν υπαρχει καποια θετικη εξελιξη.. Η περιοχη οπου χαθηκε ειναι στο μετρο της Ακροπολης. Ειναι αρκετα προσβασιμο σαν σημειο.. Αν μπορουν καποιοι απο εσας να με βοηθησουν να ψαξω θα σας ειμαι υποχρεη.. Σκεφτομουν σημερα καποια στιγμη που θα εχει ακομα φως.. Ισως επειδη ακομα δεν εχουν περασει πολλες ωρες μηπως και την εντοπισουμε καπου.. Αν αφησω να περασει κ αλλη μερα, οι ελπιδες μειωνονται δραματικα, λογω της καταστασης της..

Ξερω οτι μπορει να ειναι ακομα κ νεκρη.. Κ ισως η αναζητηση να ειναι ασκοπη.. Αλλα αν ζει κ μπορεσουμε να την βρουμε?

Οσοι ενδιαφερεστε κ μπορειτε να ερθετε θα ηταν ευχης εργον.. Οσα περισσοτερα ματια, τοσο το καλυτερο.. Σε λιγο θα παω με την Αστυνομια να ψαξω στον χωρο του Μουσειου που βλεπει ακριβως στο σπιτι μου.. Αν δεν την βρω εκει, η αναζητηση στην γυρω περιοχη επιβαλλεται για να την βρω αν ειναι ακομη ζωντανη  :sad: 

Οποιος μπορει και θελει, ας στειλει σχολιο εδω, στην ενοτητα που δημοσιευω..

Σας ικετευω, οποιος μπορει ας με βοηθησει  :sad:

----------


## Pidgey

Σοφία καλή τύχη στην προσπάθεια σου. Εύχομαι να βρεις βοήθεια και το πιο σημαντικό να βρεθεί η μικρή.

Αν έβαζες σε κάποια σημεία της περιοχής που να υπάρχει άμεση οπτική επαφή, από εσένα ή κάποιον άλλο, τροφή και νεράκι...; Αλλά και στο μαπλκόνι που έχεις το κλουβί με τον conan βάλε και 'κει να υπάρχει τροφή και νερό εκτός κλουβιού.

----------


## Sapien

Προς την διαχειριση:

Την παραπανω δημοσιευση την εκανα ξεχωριστα ωστε να την δουν τα μελη πιο ευκολα κ αν μπορουσαν να ερθουν κ πραγματοποιοταν η αναζητηση, να μπορουσαμε να την σβησουμε κ να κρατουσαμε μονο την παρουσα για να διατηρηθει η πορεια κ το αποτελεσμα.

Αν εκανα λαθος, ζητω συγνωμη..

----------


## Sapien

> Σοφία καλή τύχη στην προσπάθεια σου. Εύχομαι να βρεις βοήθεια και το πιο σημαντικό να βρεθεί η μικρή.
> 
> Αν έβαζες σε κάποια σημεία της περιοχής που να υπάρχει άμεση οπτική επαφή, από εσένα ή κάποιον άλλο, τροφή και νεράκι...; Αλλά και στο μαπλκόνι που έχεις το κλουβί με τον conan βάλε και 'κει να υπάρχει τροφή και νερό εκτός κλουβιού.


Στην περιοχη ειναι ψιλοδυσκολο να βαλω γιατι εχουν "αγχος" να κρατανε την περιοχη "καθαρη" λογω Μουσειου κ τα παιρνουν.. Στο μπαλκονι εχω βαλει απο το πρωι ηδη..
Σ'ευχαριστω κ εσενα κ ελπιζω κι οι δικες σου ευχες να πιασουν τοπο.. 

Κανονισα με το Μουσειο να μου επιτραπει η εισοδος χωρις Αστυνομια.. Μακαρι να το ειχαν κανει απο εχθες αυτο τα ζαγαρια..

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αχ Σοφια τι κακο σε βρηκε??Υπομονη,ας ελπισουμε να γυρισει ή να να το βρηκε μια αλλη οικογενεια η οποια θα το αγαπαει τοσο οσο και εσυ...!!!Δεν περιμενα η αστυνομια να σχοληθει ετσι με το πουλακι,δεν ηξερα καν οτι παιρνουμε για τετοια περιστατικα την αστυνομια!!! Ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα..

----------


## Sapien

> Αχ Σοφια τι κακο σε βρηκε??Υπομονη,ας ελπισουμε να γυρισει ή να να το βρηκε μια αλλη οικογενεια η οποια θα το αγαπαει τοσο οσο και εσυ...!!!Δεν περιμενα η αστυνομια να σχοληθει ετσι με το πουλακι,δεν ηξερα καν οτι παιρνουμε για τετοια περιστατικα την αστυνομια!!! Ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα..


Να΄σαι καλα, Μαριε..

Πηρα στην αστυνομια να ρωτησω αν οι κανονισμοι του Μουσειου ευσταθουν σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις.. Ο μονος λογος που με αφησαν να μπω ηταν για να μην εχουν την ευθυνη σε περιπτωση που βρισκοταν νεκρη στον χωρο τους  :winky: 

Παντως το γυρισα οοοολοοοο... Μου εδωσαν και τον κηπουρο να με συνοδευσει.. Μεχρι κ τον τελευταιο θαμνο κοιταξαμε.. ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!

Ομως, η εκταση που διασχισαμε, με κανει να πιστευω οτι αποκλειεται να εχει παει τοοοοσο μακρια ωστε να φτασει κ μεχρι την εισοδο του Μουσειου που ειναι στην Δ.Αρεοπαγιτου.. Ειναι μεγαλη η αποσταση για ενα τοσο ταλαιπωρημενο πουλακι, που φανταζομαι οτι θα προσπαθουσε να κρυφτει καπου κ να μεινει ησυχο ωστε να μην το παρουν χαμπαρι τα αρπακτικα.. 

Τα κακα νεα, ειναι οτι το βραδυ απο 00:00 - 07:30 ολη αυτη η εκταση ποτιζεται.. Που σημαινει οτι ΑΝ ηταν εκει κ βραχηκε, δεν θα ειναι θετικη η εκβαση.. Το βραδυ οι γατες του Μουσειου κανουν παρτυ σε αυτη την εκταση... Ο κηπουρος μου προτεινε να κοιταξω κ στους δρομους που περιβαλλουν το Μουσειο - πριν την Δ.Αρεοπαγιτου που παλι εχει δεντρα.. Εχει κ σπιτια εγκατελειμμενα.. Οπου δε μπορω να μπω.. 

Εχω μπερδευτει.. Μπορει να ειναι οπουδηποτε μονη της κ να μην ξερει τι να κανει.. Μπορει να την εχει βρει καποιος που δεν ξερει οτι την ψαχνω, ή μπορει να μην θελει να την δωσει πισω.. Μπορει να ειναι κ νεκρη..

----------


## xrisam

Αχ μωρέ που να πήγε το κοριτσάκι? Νομίζω ότι εκάνες και με το παραπανω αυτό που μπορούσες.

Τι λαχτάρα περνάς. Ευχομαι ομοίως με τον Μάριο να την έχει βρει κάποιος που να την αγάπαει είναι κάτι και αυτο.

Πολύ λυπάμαι. Αχ βρε Μπέλλα που είσαι?

----------


## jk21

Σοφια εκτος απο εδω που το συζηταμε , εκτος απο το ποστ 15 που ανηρτησες την ανακοινωση ,υπαρχει πια και στην πρωτη σελιδα του θεματος ,με διακριτους χαρακτηρες ,για οποιον τωρα θα ξεκινησει να παρακολουθει το θεμα 

ευχομαι μεχρι το βραδυ να εχεις ευχαριστα !

----------


## CreCkotiels

Σοφια ρωτησες κανα γειτονα μηπως πηγε στο μπαλκονι του, γιατι με το να ειναι μεσα στο κλουβι δεν εχει αντοχη για μεγαλες πτησεις!!!

----------


## Sapien

Παιδια, δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει καμια εξελιξη.. Δεν εχω κανενα νεο.. 

Μοιρασα κι αλλα φυλλαδια σημερα.. Πεταξα κατω απο πορτες, τοιχοκολλησα σε σημεια που πηγαινει κοσμος, οπως supermarket, μαγαζια κτλ.. 

Σε ενα pet shop που πηγα, ο κυριος που το εχει, ειχε budgie παλαιοτερα δικα του (πουλαει μονο τροφες - δεν πουλαει ζωα και γενικα φροντιζει στο μαγαζι του ζωα που βρισκει ή που του φερνουνε..) κ μου ειπε οτι η πιθανοτητα να βρισκεται σε δεντρο ειναι μαλλον πολυ μικρη. Θα προσπαθησε ενδεχομενως να ψαξει ομοηχα καλεσματα.. Να βρει δηλαδη καπου κι αλλα πουλακια ωστε να βρει νερο κ τροφη.. Αυτο βεβαια στην περιπτωση που βρηκε την δυναμη να φτασει μεχρι εκει..
Τον ρωτησα μηπως ανταποκριθει στο καλεσμα απο το ταιρι της.. Μου ειπε "οχι απαραιτητα - δεν ειναι μονογαμικα οπως τα lovebirds". Μου ειπε επισης οτι εχει πολλους πελατες που εχουν πουλακια κ ξερει κ αρκετο κοσμο γενικα απο την γειτονια κ οτι θα το ψαξει οπωσδηποτε.. Κολλησε κ αυτος την αφισα μου, ευτυχως σε εμφανεστατο σημειο. Θεωρει πολυ πιο πιθανο -αν εχει επιβιωσει- να βρηκε καταφυγιο σε καποιο μπαλκονι με αλλα πουλακια.. Να την βρηκαν ενδεχομενως κ να την φροντιζουν μαζι με τα αλλα. Οποτε, μου ειπε, να κοιταω οπου υπαρχουν μπαλκονια με κλουβια κ να τοιχολλαω εκει (ειτε στην ιδια την πολυκατοικια, ειτε σε καποια κολωνα που να φαινεται) ωστε να δει την αφισσα οποιος την βρηκε.. Το καλο ειναι οτι λογω διακοπων, τα περισσοτερα pet shop κ κτηνιατρεια της περιοχης ειναι κλειστα. Ανοιχτα ειναι μονο 2 pet shop κ μεχρι στιγμης, κανενα κτηνιατρειο.. Οποτε ΑΝ καποιος την βρηκε κ πηγε να παρει ενδεχομενως τροφη θα πηγε σε αυτα τα 2 που εδωσα κ την αφισσα.. Αν ομως ειχε ηδη τροφη (εφοσον ενδεχομενως να εχει ηδη αλλα πουλακια) μαλλον θα παει σε pet shop στις επομενες μερες που μπορει να εχουν ανοιξει κ τα υπολοιπα.. Στα κλειστα παντως, τους τα πεταξα κατω απο την πορτα κ ανεβασα στις σελιδες τους στο Facebook την ανακοινωση..

Εχοντας υποψη μου αυτο που μου ειπε ο κυριος απο το pet shop, εστιασα στα μπαλκονια που εχουν κλουβια.. Δε μπορουσα να διακρινω τι ειδη.. Αλλα ακουγονταν κ budgie.. Κολλησα λοιπον, αφισσα σε καποιες απο τις πολυκατοικιες.. Σε 2-3 απο αυτες μαλιστα, πετυχα κ ενοικους κ τους ζητησα την αδεια να την κολλησω απο μεσα, ωστε να φαινεται κ να μην φυγει.. Οταν περασα το βραδυ ξανα απο 1 απ'αυτες, ειδα την αφισσα μου ξεκολλημενη, διπλωμενη κ πεταμενη στο πατωμα.. Ε, εκει σαστισα! Ετσι δεν προκειται να την βρω ποτε! Τι στο καλο τους ενοχλει ενα κομματι χαρτι που ουτε καν τους αφορα, στο κατω κατω?? Ζητησα βοηθεια ρε παιδια. Δεν πεταξα διαφημιστικο πιτσαριας για να βγαλω καποιο κερδος.. Μεχρι κ αμοιβη γραφω οτι προσφερω σε οποιον το επιθυμει αν την εχει βρει! Τι τους ενοχλησε?? Γυρισα σπιτι μου με το κεφαλι καζανι.. Εκει που καπως παω να εστιασω σε εναν τροπο που μπορει να αποδωσει ωστε να την βρω, παει καποιος καλικατζαρος κ βγαζει τις αφισσες! 

Πριν απο αυτο, και πριν παω στον κυριο με το pet shop που μου ειπε τα παραπανω, περασα απο μια πολυκατοικια, οπου στο 2ο οροφο εβλεπα ενα μικρο κλουβακι με ενα κιτρινο πουλακι.. Μου φανηκε ομοιο με την Bella.. Βγηκε καποιος απο την πολυκατοικια, ο οποιος ηταν Αυστραλος, αλλα μενει μονιμα στην Ελλαδα κ τον ρωτησα.. Μου ειπε οτι δεν γνωριζει το ατομο που μενει εκει, αλλα το πουλακι δεν πρεπει να το εχει καιρο.. Αφησα κ εκει μια αφισσα.. Σκεφτομαι να χτυπησω κανενα κουδουνι, να ζητησω να την δω.. ΑΝ γινεται! Με τοση παραξενια που παιζει βεβαια, ή λογω δικαιολογημενου φοβου, ισως να μην θελει ο αλλος να αφησει μια αγνωστη να μπει σπιτι του.. αλλα θα κανω μια αποπειρα αυριο.. Ακουγοταν σαν budgie, αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρη αν ηταν η φωνη της Bella.. Απο την αλλη μου φανηκε πολυ μικρο το κλουβι κ ακαταλληλο (καθετα καγκελα) για καποιον που πηγε ενδεχομενως να αγορασει ενα budgie κ το εφερε σπιτι του σε ακαταλληλο κλουβι.. Λογικα θα του το ελεγαν αυτο.. Πολυ πιθανο λοιπον, αν εμενα μου προσγειωνοταν απο το πουθενα ενα πουλακι κ ειχα προχειρο ενα μικρο κλουβακι, θα το εβαζα προσωρινα σε αυτο.. Η πολυκατοικια βρισκεται στον ιδιο δρομο με την δικη μου.. Λιγο πιο πανω.. Απεναντι απο το pet shop οπου μιλησα αργοτερα.. Ειδωμεν...

Γνωμες?  :sad:

----------


## jk21

να παρεις κυαλια ή μια βιντεοκαμερα με ζουμ και να εστιασεις στο τελευταιο πουλακι .Να δεις αν ειναι τραυματισμενο 

μην περιμενεις απο τους αλλους να σε νοιαστουν .... αυτη ειναι η κοινωνια μας .δεν ειναι τυχαια η ελλαδα εκει που ειναι 

να γινεις πελατισσα του τυπου με το πετ σοπ .Μου αρεσε .... δεν πουλα κιολας πουλια .... φροντιζει παρατημενα ... μπραβο του !

----------


## Sapien

> να παρεις κυαλια ή μια βιντεοκαμερα με ζουμ και να εστιασεις στο τελευταιο πουλακι .Να δεις αν ειναι τραυματισμενο 
> 
> μην περιμενεις απο τους αλλους να σε νοιαστουν .... αυτη ειναι η κοινωνια μας .δεν ειναι τυχαια η ελλαδα εκει που ειναι 
> 
> να γινεις πελατισσα του τυπου με το πετ σοπ .Μου αρεσε .... δεν πουλα κιολας πουλια .... φροντιζει παρατημενα ... μπραβο του !


Αυτο ακριβως συζητουσα με τη μητερα μου.. Να παρω πρωτα τα κυαλια.. Πρεπει να το κανω μερα ομως.. Κ αν με δουνε μη νομιζουν οτι παρακολουθω για αλλο λογο.. Θα εξηγησω βεβαια αν μου την πουνε, αλλα .. 

Αυριο εχω σκοπο να το κανω.. Κ με τα κυαλια θα παρω σβαρνα βασικα ολη τη γειτονια οπου εχει κλουβια..

Αυτη την στιγμη φτιαχνω καινουρια αφισσα, πιο μαζεμενη.. Αυτη που εχω μοιρασει, την εφτιαξα μεσα στον πανικο μου, μεσα σε λιγα λεπτα τη μερα που την εχασα..

----------


## koukoulis

Σοφία σήμερα το πρωί προς μεσημέρι, θα μπορούσα να σε βοηθήσω στην αναζήτησή. Μιλώ για κανένα δίωρο, διότι δυστυχώς δεν εχω περισσότερο χρόνο στη διάθεση μου. Σου στέλνω το κινητό μου σε πμ

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο ρε Γιαννη !!!


Σοφια σου ευχομαι εστω και τωρα να βρεθει το πουλακι ! εισαι ενα ατομο γεματο πεισμα και θεληση και σου αξιζει να τα καταφερεις .Βασικα αξιζει στο πουλακι να σωθει και να εισαι το ατομο που θα εχει την ευθυνη του απεναντι στο Δημιουργο του !

----------


## Sapien

> Σοφία σήμερα το πρωί προς μεσημέρι, θα μπορούσα να σε βοηθήσω στην αναζήτησή. Μιλώ για κανένα δίωρο, διότι δυστυχώς δεν εχω περισσότερο χρόνο στη διάθεση μου. Σου στέλνω το κινητό μου σε πμ


Καταρχας να ευχαριστησω δημοσιως τον Γιαννη, που ενω μενει μακρια, ετυχε σημερα το προγραμμα του να ειναι στο κεντρο και θελησε να μου διαθεσει 2 ωρες απο τον χρονο του.. Θα μπορουσε ευκολα να μη βλεπει την ωρα να επιστρεψει σπιτι του κ να μην ασχοληθει... Δυστυχως, δεν ειδα εγκαιρα το μνμ του και ειχα κ εγω πολλες υποχρεωσεις σημερα.. 2 μερες τωρα που τρεχω πανω κατω, τα ειχα αφησει ολα στην ακρη κ επρεπε σημερα να συμμαζεψω να ασυμμαζευτα.. Ακομα κ οταν τον πηρα τηλ εκεινος μπορουσε γιατι ακομα ηταν κοντα μου, αλλα επρεπε να φυγω εγω, οποτε δε μας "εκατσε"..

Παρολα αυτα, Γιαννη μου σε ευχαριστω οσο δε μπορεις να φανταστεις.. Μπορει κ να γινοταν κατι.. 





> Μπραβο ρε Γιαννη !!!
> 
> Σοφια σου ευχομαι εστω και τωρα να βρεθει το πουλακι ! εισαι ενα ατομο γεματο πεισμα και θεληση και σου αξιζει να τα καταφερεις .Βασικα αξιζει στο πουλακι να σωθει και να εισαι το ατομο που θα εχει την ευθυνη του απεναντι στο Δημιουργο του !


Δημητρη μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τα λογια σου.. Με συγκινεις.. Πανω απο ολα αξιζει στην Bella να σωθει, μια κ μεχρι τωρα εχω αποδειχθει κομματακι αναξια στο να την προστατευσω.. Ειλικρινα ετσι νοιωθω.

Δυστυχως, τωρα ξεμπερδεψα με τις υποχρεωσεις μου.. Εφτιαξα καινουριες αφισσες να μοιρασω, αλλα δεν εχω καταφερει να τις εκτυπωσω ακομη. Αυριο θα μου φερουν μελανι.. Γενικα το προγραμμα μου δεν πηγε οπως θα το ηθελα σημερα.. Αλλιως θα ειχα βγει παλι στις 16:00 κ θα τοιχοκολλουσα νεες αφισσες.. Σε λιγο θα παω με κυαλια να δω εκεινο το μπαλκονι με το πουλακι που μου φανηκε οτι μοιαζει με την Bella.. Προσπαθω λιγο να παρω μια ανασα προς το παρον.. Απλα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να προσπαθεις κατι τετοιο μονος σου κ καποιοι να εμποδιζουν τις προσπαθειες σου επειδη τους χαλαει η "μοστρα".. Βρηκα κ αλλες αφισσες πεταμενες κ δεν ηταν απο τον αερα..

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αχ βρε φιλη μου Σοφια τι περνας και εσυ!!!Υπομονη και ολα θα πανε καλα, ας κοιταξουμε την περιπτωση να μην ερθει θα ειναι σε καποιο αλλο σπιτι...ξερεις ποσα πουλακια εχω πετυχει εγω εδω Κρητη??Τις προαλλες κοιμομουν και ακουσα κατι τιτιβισματα να ερχονται προς το παραθυρο μου και ηταν τρια ναι παρακαλω τρια κοκατιλ...τα επαιξα!!!! :eek:  κοκαλωσα δεν ηξερα τι να κνω!!!
Λοιπον , η ομορφη ηλιαχτιδα σου πιστευω οτι ξεκουραζεται αυτη τη στιγμη..εκανες οοοτι μπορεις και θα συνεχισεις να κανεις μεχρι εσυ να το θεωρησεις ελπιδοφορο,αλλα μην ξεχνας εχεις και ενα κυριο που ειναι ακομα στο κλουβι...προσπαθησε να ερθεις κοντα του και να τον εξημερωσεις τρ που μεινατε τα δυο σας... :Happy:

----------


## xrisam

Τίποτα νεοτερο?

----------


## Sapien

Παιδια, καλησπερα..

Ευχαριστω ολους οσους μου δινετε κουραγιο κ δειχνετε το ενδιαφερον σας. Δυστυχως περασα 2 μερες εξουθενωτικες.. Δεν καταφερα να την βρω.. 

Οσον αφορα το αλλο πουλακι που ειδα σε εκεινο το μπαλκονι, περιμενω νεα.. Πηγα με τα κυαλια, αλλα το κλουβι δεν ηταν εκει.. Σκεφτηκα μηπως επειδη πηγα ωρα που ο ηλιος βαραγε το μπαλκονι τους, μηπως το ειχαν καπου μεσα ή σε κανα αλλο μπαλκονι.. Πηγα λοιπον, το απογευμα.. Παλι ελειπε το κλουβι.. Εψαξα κ βρηκα την διαχειριστρια, η οποια ειναι φιλοζωη κ φανηκε εξαιρετικα εξυπηρετικη.. Ηταν η μονη πολυκατοικια απο την οποια δεν ειχαν πεταξει την αφισσα.. Πηγαμε μαζι στο διαμερισμα, τους χτυπησε το κουδουνι, αλλα δεν ανοιξαν.. Μου ειπε οτι ειναι κατι νεα παιδια που μενουν εκει κι οτι εχουν ενα σκυλι κ το βγαζουν την ιδια ωρα που βγαζει κ εκεινη το δικο της, αρα τους πετυχαινει σχεδον καθε βραδυ. Μου ειπε οτι θα τους δει το βραδυ κ θα με καλεσει.. Μεχρι τωρα δεν εχω νεο.. Δεν ξερω μηπως εφυγαν για Σ/Κ κιολας.. 

Η ειρωνεια της ολης φασης ηταν οτι το μεσημερι με πηρανε τηλ κ μου ειπαν οτι βρηκαν τη Bella σε διπλανο μπαλκονι.. Τελικα ηταν της οικογενειας που μενει κατω απο εμας.. Κ το παπαγαλακι καμια σχεση με το δικο μου.. Το μπαλκονι ηταν απο σπιτι που ελειπαν οι ιδιοκτητες λογω διακοπων.. Εψαξα κ ρωτησα σε Αστυνομια κ Πυροσβεστικη.. Αλλα δε μπορουσαν να βοηθησουν.. Ακομα κ το να σκαρφαλωσει καποιος στο μπαλκονι θεωρειται "παραβιαση ξενης περιουσιας" κ δε μπορουσαν να το κανουν αν δεν βρισκαμε τον ιδιοκτητη.. Εγω απλα τους ειπα οτι θα σκαρφαλωσω, θα το πιασω κ θα το δωσω στην οικογενεια, διοτι αν περιμενουμε να τον βρουμε, το πουλακι πεταξε.. κυριολεκτικα! Ημουν επηρρεασμενη κ απο την δικια μου.. Τελικα εφερα μια σκαλα τεραστια που εχουμε στο υπογειο της πολυκατοικιας, την στησαμε στο πεζοδρομιο.. την σηκωσαμε κ ο γιος της οικογενειας (ενας τρελος 16χρονος  :Happy:  ) τελικα ανεβηκε.. Τελος καλο, ολα καλα.. Κι αυτο γιατι υπηρξε κινητοποιηση.. Το ειδαν εγκαιρως κι αυτο ετυχε να κατσει στο ακριβως διπλανο μπαλκονι, απλα της αλλης πολυκατοικιας.. 

Και το κερασακι στην τουρτα?
Με πηραν αποψε 9 το βραδυ απο Ν. Σμυρνη κ μου ελεγαν οτι την βρηκανε! Μου ειπαν οτι ειναι ακριβως ιδια με την φωτο, οτι βρηκαν στο Facebook την αγγελια κτλ..

Τελικα πηγα, αλλα δεν ηταν η Bella.. Θα μπορουσε να ειναι η Bella 1.5 χρονο πριν βεβαια - ηταν πανομοιοτυπη! Αλλα το συγκεκριμενο πουλακι ηταν μικρο σε ηλικια κ χωρις κανεναν τραυματισμο.. Την βρηκανε ακριβως την ιδια μερα κ ωρα που ελεγε η αγγελια οτι χαθηκε η δικη μου.. Τους εδωσα οσες συμβουλες μπορουσα σχετικα με κλουβι, τροφες κτλ.. ο,τι ηξερα κ εγω.. και εφυγα.. Ενταξει, ηταν πολυ απιθανο να ειχε φτασει Ν.Σμυρνη απο Μακρυγιαννη, αλλα επρεπε να το αποκλεισω σαν περιπτωση..

Φανταζομαι, μου επιτρεπετε να βγω στους δρομους να ουρλιαζω, τραβωντας τις κοτσιδες μου.. ετσι??

----------


## koukoulis

Σοφια, μέχρι στιγμής η αναζήτησή σου δεν έχει φτάσει στο επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα, αλλά προσωπικά εμένα και πιθανά πολλούς ακόμη μας έχει διδάξει / δείξει μερικά στοιχεία διόλου ευκαταφρόνητα. Για αρχή το να μην καταθέτεις τα όπλα και το να σκέφτεσαι θετικά και να ενεργείς ανάλογα, είναι ενα στοιχείο πολυ σημαντικό και μάλιστα όταν αντιμετωπίζεις την αμφιβολία, την ανασφάλεια, ακόμη και την ειρωνία, αδιαφορία έως και σκληρότητα των άλλων. Από την άλλη, η προσπάθεια σου των τελευταίων ημερών, σε οδήγησε να βοηθήσεις στη διάσωση ενός αλλού πουλιού και στο να δώσεις οδηγίες φροντίδας για ενα ακόμη, τα οποία αν μη τι άλλο, ειναι μια προσφορά ιδιαίτερα σημαντική, και όπως αντιλαμβάνομαι καθοριστικής σημασίας για αυτά τα 2 πουλάκια. Και η μέχρι τώρα πορεία σου σε βοηθά στην περαιτέρω γνώση κι επίγνωση του κόσμου που μας περιστοιχιζει, έστω και με αρνητικές εμπειρίες. 
Τέλος αυτό που θελω να σου πω ειναι οτι η προσπάθεια σου ειναι πολυ συγκινητική και σου αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια. Μακάρι να είμαστε όλοι κάπως έτσι

----------


## jk21

οτι σκεφτομουνα ,το αποτυπωσε γραπτα ο Γιαννης  ....

παντως εγω ελπιζω στο κλουβι της παρεας των νεων εκει κοντα σου

----------


## Sapien

> Σοφια, μέχρι στιγμής η αναζήτησή σου δεν έχει φτάσει στο επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα, αλλά προσωπικά εμένα και πιθανά πολλούς ακόμη μας έχει διδάξει / δείξει μερικά στοιχεία διόλου ευκαταφρόνητα. Για αρχή το να μην καταθέτεις τα όπλα και το να σκέφτεσαι θετικά και να ενεργείς ανάλογα, είναι ενα στοιχείο πολυ σημαντικό και μάλιστα όταν αντιμετωπίζεις την αμφιβολία, την ανασφάλεια, ακόμη και την ειρωνία, αδιαφορία έως και σκληρότητα των άλλων. Από την άλλη, η προσπάθεια σου των τελευταίων ημερών, σε οδήγησε να βοηθήσεις στη διάσωση ενός αλλού πουλιού και στο να δώσεις οδηγίες φροντίδας για ενα ακόμη, τα οποία αν μη τι άλλο, ειναι μια προσφορά ιδιαίτερα σημαντική, και όπως αντιλαμβάνομαι καθοριστικής σημασίας για αυτά τα 2 πουλάκια. Και η μέχρι τώρα πορεία σου σε βοηθά στην περαιτέρω γνώση κι επίγνωση του κόσμου που μας περιστοιχιζει, έστω και με αρνητικές εμπειρίες. 
> Τέλος αυτό που θελω να σου πω ειναι οτι η προσπάθεια σου ειναι πολυ συγκινητική και σου αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια. Μακάρι να είμαστε όλοι κάπως έτσι


Γιαννη μου, ειλικρινα.. Μη νομιζεις.. Εχουν περασει τοσες μερες.. Ειμαι στα ορια να καταθεσω τα οπλα.. Αν δεν την εχει βρει καποιος, δεν θα εχει επιβιωσει. Αυτο ειναι de facto.. Απο την αλλη, αν την εχει βρει καποιος, οι καλικατζαροι που εχω για γειτονες, εχουν φροντισει να μην δουν την αφισσα.. Περα απο ελαχιστες εξαιρεσεις.. Ανανεωσα τις κοινοποιησεις μου στα μεσα κοινωνικης δικτυωσης.. Θα ψαξω παλι αυτη την τελευταια πιθανοτητα (το μπαλκονι οπου ειδα το πουλακι που της μοιαζει) κ αν αποκλειστει κ αυτη σαν περιπτωση, δε γινεται να το τραβηξω αλλο.. Πρεπει να φροντισω κ τον Conan που εμεινε μονος του.. Θα παω να του παρω καινουρια παρεα.. Οσο περνανε οι μερες τον βλεπω οτι "αλλαζει".. Δεν εχει πεσει στα πατωματα βεβαια, αλλα δεν θελω να φτασει εκει για να το κανω..

Εχω αρρωστησει κυριολεκτικα.. Ειδικα με αυτες τις 2 περιπτωσεις οπου με ειδοποιησαν για τη Bella κ αποδειχθηκε να μην ειναι καμια απο τις 2, εκει.. ενταξει! Εγινα πραγματικα χαλια. Μπορει οπως λες να εκανα καλο σε αλλους, αλλα κανεις δεν ετρεξε τοσο για'μενα.. Στην περιπτωση π.χ. του γειτονα, ολοι τρεξανε κ κινητοποιηθηκαν, επειδη τους επρηξα.. Οι ιδιοι οι ιδιοκτητες του πουλιου (ισως επειδη ειδαν την αντιμετωπιση των αλλων προς εμενα τις προηγουμενες μερες), ηταν λιγο μουδιασμενοι κ δεν ηξεραν τι να κανουν.. Οταν ομως αρχισα να τους λεω "ελατε να στησουμε τη σκαλα κ θα ανεβω εγω! δεν θα χτυπησει κανεις σας! ας χτυπησω εγω! δε με νοιαζει - εχω γλυτωσει κ απο χειροτερα!" εκει "ξυπνησαν".. Οταν μετα μου λεγανε "μπραβο σου που ασχοληθηκες και που τα καταφερες" η απαντηση μου ηταν "αν καποιος ειχε ασχοληθει να με βοηθησει κι εμενα απο την 1η μερα, ισως κ για μενα να ειχε αισιο τελος.." κ απλα εφυγα.. Ξερω, εβγαλα χολη.. Αλλα δεν αντεξα αλλο.. Σημερα ισως ολοι τους καταλαβαν τι θα μπορουσαν να ειχαν προσφερει, περα απο αδιαφορια κ ωχ-αδερφισμο..

Ο συνδυασμος πολλων αρνητικων παραγοντων οπως η δικη μου αγνοια στο τι να πρωτοκανω κ πού να πρωτοψαξω, η αδιαφορια των γυρω, το κατεβασμα της αφισσας απο διαφορους που τους χαλαγε η μοστρα, το κακο timing κτλ, ειναι απλα κατι που το πληρωσε η Bella.. Εμεις οσο κ να εχουμε αρρωστησει, οσο κ να τρεχουμε, οσο κ να εχουμε χασει τον υπνο μας, οσο κ να εχουμε πλανταξει στο κλαμα με την σκεψη οτι μπορει να πεθανε καπου αβοηθητη.. δεν την εχουμε πληρωσει τοσο, οσο η Bella.. Αυτο ειναι που με καιει κ παντα με καιει σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις. Οτι την πληρωνει αυτος που δεν φταιει *πραγματικά* σε τιποτα!

Πώς να σ'το πω? Θα προτιμουσα να ειχα σπασει ποδι ή χερι (βασικα, ραγισα πλευρο την 1η μερα που την εψαχνα, αλλα δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο), αλλα να την εβρισκα, παρα να ειμαι μια χαρα στο σπιτακι μου, με το φαι μου, το νερακι μου κ εκεινη να ειναι καπου μονη της, τρομαγμενη κ να αργοπεθαινει.. Ας ειχα παρει εγω το μαθημα μου να την προστατευα καλυτερα, παρα να την πληρωνε εκεινη! Λες κ δεν ειχε περασει αρκετα..!

Τελος παντων, ο,τι κ να λεω τωρα δε βγαζει πουθενα.. Θα κανω οσες προσπαθειες μου εχουν απομεινει και μετα θα φροντισω για τον Conan.. Δεν θελω να χασω και αυτον απο καταθλιψη. Δεν εχει συνηθισει μονος του κ ηδη φαινεται νευρικος.. Παρολα αυτα, η αναγκη μου να την βρω, ξεπερναει καθε τι που μπορω να αντεξω..

----------


## Sapien

> οτι σκεφτομουνα ,το αποτυπωσε γραπτα ο Γιαννης  ....
> 
> παντως εγω ελπιζω στο κλουβι της παρεας των νεων εκει κοντα σου



Κι εγω εκει ελπιζω.. Ομως η διαχειριστρια μου ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να εβλεπαν την αφισσα κ να μην επαιρναν ενα τηλεφωνο.. Κ την αφισσα την κολλησα μολις ειδα το κλουβι.. Ειναι μερες εκει δηλαδη..

----------


## jk21

αν δεν δεις ημερα το κλουβι ξανα στη θεση του ,να σαι σιγουρη οτι αυξανει η πιθανοτητα να το εχουν αυτοι

----------


## Sapien

> αν δεν δεις ημερα το κλουβι ξανα στη θεση του ,να σαι σιγουρη οτι αυξανει η πιθανοτητα να το εχουν αυτοι



Καλημερα.. Με πηρε τηλ η διαχειριστρια κ μου ειπε οτι τα παιδια δεν βγαζουν ποτε το κλουβακι απο εκεινη την πλευρα, γιατι εχει ηλιο.. Απλα ειχαν δει την αφισσα σε αλλο σημειο που την ειχα βαλει κ βγαλανε το κλουβι μηπως κ με το κελαηδημα του δικου τους, πλησιασει η Bella... Τωρα το βγαλανε διοτι ειδαν οτι δεν ειχε ερθει.. Το δικο τους λενε εχει κιτρινο στην κοιλιτσα, αλλα ειναι πρασινο στην πλατη.. Ισως εγω δεν το ειδα επειδη κοιταζα απο κατω.. Δε νομιζω να εχουν λογο να πουνε ψεματα, ειδικα για να κρατησουν ενα πουλακι που ηταν τραυματισμενο κιολας.. Μιλησα κ με τους ιδιους κ ακουγονταν μια χαρα παιδια.. Μου ειπαν οτι το δικο τους το εχουν 1,5-2 εβδομαδες.. Δεν ξερω παιδια, το ενστικτο μου λεει οτι λενε αληθεια..

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Παιδια, καλησπερα..
> 
> 
> Φανταζομαι, μου επιτρεπετε να βγω στους δρομους να ουρλιαζω, τραβωντας τις κοτσιδες μου.. ετσι??


Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ  αχαχαχχαχαχαχααααα :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  συγνωμη απλα ετσι οπως το εγραψες δεν αντισταθικα!!!!Τι να πω το καλο ειναι οτι εσωσες δυο πουλακια...και πως η αγγελια αναζητησης εχει ανταποκριση!!Να σου κανω μια ερωτηση τωρα Σοφια , η παπαγαλινα ειχε γινει καλα μ,ε το ραμφος της..??Μην στεναχωριεσαι..οπως σου ειπα,εκανες οτι καλυτερο μπορουσες και *μπράβο*  :Happy: , τωρα προσπαθησε να ερθεις πιο κοντα με τον Κοναν!!!!

----------


## Sapien

> Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ  αχαχαχχαχαχαχααααα συγνωμη απλα ετσι οπως το εγραψες δεν αντισταθικα!!!!Τι να πω το καλο ειναι οτι εσωσες δυο πουλακια...και πως η αγγελια αναζητησης εχει ανταποκριση!!Να σου κανω μια ερωτηση τωρα Σοφια , η παπαγαλινα ειχε γινει καλα μ,ε το ραμφος της..??Μην στεναχωριεσαι..οπως σου ειπα,εκανες οτι καλυτερο μπορουσες και *μπράβο* , τωρα προσπαθησε να ερθεις πιο κοντα με τον Κοναν!!!!


Τι να καααανω η κακομοιρα?? Αν μπορουσα να ανεβαινω ολα τα μπαλκονια με σκαλα πυροσβεστικης, θα το εκανα!

Με τον Conan θα προσπαθησω να ερθω πιο κοντα.. Μονο θελω λιγο να ηρεμησω.. Τωρα αν ασχοληθω, θα εχω μονο αρνητικη ενεργεια κ δεν θελω να του μεταδωσω κατι τετοιο.. Νοιωθω οτι δεν ξερω πώς να φερθω.. Ειμαι σαστισμενη προς το παρον..

Μπορω να ανεβασω εδω την φωτο απο την αφισσα, μηπως να την κατεβαζατε κ κανατε κι εσεις share απο κανενα Facebook ή κατι παρομοιο? Μηπως καποιος γνωστος σας μενει ή δουλευει στην περιοχη κοντα μου κ ακουσει ή δει κατι? *Ίσως* να βοηθησει, δεν ξερω..

----------


## xrisam

Τι άλλο να κάνεις Σοφία μου έκανες τα πάντα. 

Νομίζω οτι ο μικρουλης σε έχει πολύ ανάγκη αυτή τη στιγμή.  :: 

Τι να πώ, ας διδαχτούμε όλοι απο την περιπέτεια σου και να προσέχουμε όλοι περισσότερο τα πουλάκια μας.

----------


## Sapien

> Τι άλλο να κάνεις Σοφία μου έκανες τα πάντα. 
> 
> Νομίζω οτι ο μικρουλης σε έχει πολύ ανάγκη αυτή τη στιγμή. 
> 
> Τι να πώ, ας διδαχτούμε όλοι απο την περιπέτεια σου και να προσέχουμε όλοι περισσότερο τα πουλάκια μας.


Να μην ανεβασω λες εδω την αφισσα δηλαδη?

----------


## Skycladelf

> Να μην ανεβασω λες εδω την αφισσα δηλαδη?


Ανέβασε την να βοηθήσουμε όπως μπορούμε...

----------


## Sapien

> Ανέβασε την να βοηθήσουμε όπως μπορούμε...


OK
[/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Σοφια αφαιρεθηκε το τηλ . Ειναι προσωπικο δεδομενο που εχουμε σαν αρχη μας να μην αφηνουμε δημοσια στο φορουμ .Οποιος θελει μπορει να επικοινωνησει ειτε μη μηνυμα προφιλ ειτε με πμ

----------


## Sapien

> Σοφια αφαιρεθηκε το τηλ . Ειναι προσωπικο δεδομενο που εχουμε σαν αρχη μας να μην αφηνουμε δημοσια στο φορουμ .Οποιος θελει μπορει να επικοινωνησει ειτε μη μηνυμα προφιλ ειτε με πμ


Το σκεφτηκα αυτο, αλλα επειδη η φωτο ειναι με νουμερο, δε μου κοψε να το αφαιρεσω απο μονη μου.. Συγνωμη  :Ashamed0001:

----------


## Sapien

Λοιπον, τωρα που το σκεφτομαι.. Καλυτερα να μην κανετε share αυτη την φωτο, διοτι αν διαμοιραστει μεσω Facebook, τα μηνυματα εκει χανονται πανευκολα.. Οποιος την εχει βρει δεν θα ξερει πού να επικοινωνησει.. Ακομα κ αν επικοινωνησει με το σωστο ατομο, οταν δεν εισαι Friend, τα μνματα πανε στα "Others" και αυτα μας διαφευγουν εφοσον δεν ερχονται στο "Inbox".. Εχθες ειδα μνματα στα Others που μου τα ειχαν στειλει 2 μηνες πριν ας πουμε.. 

Οποιος ενδιαφερεται να την διαμοιραστει, ας μου στειλει pm για να του στειλω την αφισσα οπως ειναι με τα τηλεφωνα. Το νοημα ειναι να υπαρχει τηλ για να επικοινωνησει αμεσα καποιος..

Τωρα φτιαχνω νεα φουρνια σε αφισσες κ θα τοιχοκολλησω εκει οπου ειχαν κατεβει... 

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ο θεος να σου δινει υπομονη και δυναμη!! :Happy0159:

----------


## Sapien

> Ο θεος να σου δινει υπομονη και δυναμη!!


Την Bella μου θελω να μου δωσει..  :sad:

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω, ξέρουμε ότι έκανες πολλά για να την βρεις, να την φροντίσεις και να την θεραπεύσεις, αλλά έχει περάσει καιρός από τότε και χωρίς τροφή δεν θα έχει επιβιώσει στα σίγουρα. Δυστυχώς όμως ήταν γραφτό της να μην είναι κοντά σου. Δεν φταις σε τίποτα, δεν προκάλεσες τίποτα. Το μόνο που μένει είναι να αποκτήσεις μία νέα κοπέλα για το αγοράκι σου, για να μην αισθάνεται μόνος... αλλιώς κάνε του εσύ παρέα, ασχολήσου μαζί του, μίλα του κ.α!!  :Happy:

----------


## Sapien

> Δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω, ξέρουμε ότι έκανες πολλά για να την βρεις, να την φροντίσεις και να την θεραπεύσεις, αλλά έχει περάσει καιρός από τότε και χωρίς τροφή δεν θα έχει επιβιώσει στα σίγουρα. Δυστυχώς όμως ήταν γραφτό της να μην είναι κοντά σου. Δεν φταις σε τίποτα, δεν προκάλεσες τίποτα. Το μόνο που μένει είναι να αποκτήσεις μία νέα κοπέλα για το αγοράκι σου, για να μην αισθάνεται μόνος... αλλιώς κάνε του εσύ παρέα, ασχολήσου μαζί του, μίλα του κ.α!!



Ευθυμη μου, πιστεψε με, απο την 1η μερα σκεφτομαι οτι δεν προκειται να επιβιωσει μονη της.. Απλα προσπαθω ακομη, οχι μηπως βρεθει σε κανα δεντρο.. Αλλα μηπως την εχει βρει καποιος που δεν εχει μαθει οτι την ψαχνω.. Αν δε μου κατεβαζαν τις αφισσες ισως θα ειχε καταφερει περισσοτερος κοσμος να ενημερωθει.. Δυσκολευομαι να πιστεψω οτι δεν προσπαθησε να βρει καταφυγιο σε καποιο μπαλκονι.. Απλα θα κανω μια υστατη προσπαθεια..

Στο παραλληλο ομως, θα παω να παρω μια καινουρια θυληκια, ωστε να μην χανω χρονο με τον Conan.. Αν βρεθει και η Bella, εχει καλως.. Θα εχω 3.. Αν οχι, τουλαχιστον μην περασει καιρο μονος του ο Conan κ μετα δε μπορω να αντιστρεψω καταστασεις.. Ηδη ασχολουμαι μαζι του.. Κ λογικα στην διαρκεια της καραντινας θα εχουμε κι αλλο χρονο μεταξυ μας.. Θα τον εκμεταλλευτω οσο γινεται..


Οποιος ενδιαφερεται, επαναλαμβανω: ας μου στειλει pm να του στειλω την αφισσα με τα τηλεφωνα, ωστε να την μοιραστει στα μεσα κοινωνικης δικτύωσης . Ίσως βρεθει καποιος που την φροντιζε αυτες τις μερες.. Ή καποιος που να γνωριζει κατι.. Αν και αυτος ο καποιος, λογικα θα δει την καινουρια φουρνια απο αφισσες..

----------


## e2014

σοφια ευχομαι να βρεθει το πουλακι και ειλικρινα λυπαμαι πολυ για οτι συνεβη..... μακαρι να εχει θετικο τελος αυτη η ιστορια.....

----------


## Μπία

Συγκινητική και άκρως ανθρώπινη εξιστόρηση.Εύχομαι να υπάρξει και ένα αίσιο τέλος.Καλή συνέχεια...και μη το βάζεις κάτω!

----------


## Sapien

> σοφια ευχομαι να βρεθει το πουλακι και ειλικρινα λυπαμαι πολυ για οτι συνεβη..... μακαρι να εχει θετικο τελος αυτη η ιστορια.....






> Συγκινητική και άκρως ανθρώπινη εξιστόρηση.Εύχομαι να υπάρξει και ένα αίσιο τέλος.Καλή συνέχεια...και μη το βάζεις κάτω!


Σας ευχαριστω πολυ! Εννοειται οτι κι εγω ελπιζω σε θετικη εκβαση ολης αυτης της ιστοριας.. 

Απλα, πλεον εχω στο μυαλο μου οτι ..δεν θα την ξαναδω.. Οχι οτι εκει στοχευω! Αλλα πραγματικα δε μπορω να σκεφτω αλλον τροπο να την ψαξω.. Απο τη μια προσπαθω να αποδεχθω οτι δεν θα την ξαναδω κ με πνιγουν οι ενοχες.. Απο την αλλη οταν σκεφτομαι μηπως στιψω το μυαλο μου να την ψαξω αλλιως.. με πιανει απελπισια.. Να σας πω οτι καθε βραδυ που πεφτω για υπνο την καλυνηχτιζω κ ευχομαι να ειναι τουλαχιστον καλα? Το λεω.. Δεν ξερω, ισως να φαινομαι υπερβολικη.. Αλλα δε μπορει να το χωρεσει το μυαλο μου οτι την εχασα..  :sad:

----------


## Μπία

Όλοι σε καταλαβαίνουμε ...συνέχισε να ελπίζεις ,όλα θα μπουν σε σειρά .Υπομονή και όχι ενοχές!

----------

